# Any good designs with wideband drivers?



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been browsing PE projects showcase and noticed that there aren't any projects using wideband drivers. How come? Do they achieve worse SQ or have some other limitations?

If your goal is to achieve a great bass performance, the standard solution is probably a 2.1 setup with an external subwoofer with a dedicated amplifier or have a pair of 3-way speakers with a big, at least 8", woofer.

It just occurred to me, why not instead build a 2-way speaker based around a high fidelity subwoofer driver, 8, 10, or even 12 inch, something with decent efficiency to be able to run off an average receiver with no dedicated amplifier, and a wideband driver. Have the sub bass driver play up to 200Hz crossover point or so, and let the wideband driver take care of the rest of the frequency range. Has anyone designed and tested such a speaker?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

The Frugal-Horns Site -- High Performance, Low Cost DIY Horn Designs

That should be enough to get you started. Come back in a day and let me know if you think there still aren't any wideband designs


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

ZAKOH said:


> It just occurred to me, why not instead build a 2-way speaker based around a high fidelity subwoofer driver, 8, 10, or even 12 inch, something with decent efficiency to be able to run off an average receiver with no dedicated amplifier, and a wideband driver. Have the sub bass driver play up to 200Hz crossover point or so, and let the wideband driver take care of the rest of the frequency range. Has anyone designed and tested such a speaker?


Size and WAF (wife approval factor). We call them monkey coffins. They sound excellent, integrate very well, but very few people have the space for them, let alone an amplifier that can properly drive them. In addition, properly designed 3-way crossovers are quite expensive. Most people instead go the MTM route.


----------

